# Defective Remington .38 Special 130 Gr. L38S11



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got back from the range. I took a couple of pictures of a defective round that I pulled from a new box of Remington L38S11. Amazing that this thing got through quality control. The body of the cartridge was literally bent. First time I've seen a Remington round this bad out of the box. The box was undamaged by the way. It happened on the assembly line.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, that's a bad one. The good news is, you caught it; and even if you hadn't, it looks like it was too damaged to fit into the cylinder so there was no danger of attempting to fire a damaged round.

I began collecting photos of stuff like this after I found an un-shootable round in a box of pistol ammo. You'd be surprised at what kind of stuff has slipped through QC at the ammo manufacturers.

Remember, the weapon is only a launcher, the ammo is what does the work: *Always Check Your Ammo!*




























And these were found during military training; a .38 Special and a 5.56mm round with the primers seated sideways:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've gotten brand new brass from Remington that had defective pieces. One in .38 spec & another in .40S&W. Gotta love those 99 packs... I only bought one pack of each. I don't buy Remington Brass anymore. Buy enough of anything, & you will have defects.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Yup, that's a bad one. The good news is, you caught it; and even if you hadn't, it looks like it was too damaged to fit into the cylinder so there was no danger of attempting to fire a damaged round.
> 
> I began collecting photos of stuff like this after I found an un-shootable round in a box of pistol ammo. You'd be surprised at what kind of stuff has slipped through QC at the ammo manufacturers.
> 
> ...


----------



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually noticed the bad round when loading my S&W 686. It went half way before binding. I guess the way I was loading somehow prevented me from seeing it prior to sliding it into the cylinder. I certainly looked at every subsequent round very closely, and will be continuing to do that from now on. Live and learn. 

Thanks for the defect pics DJ Niner.


----------

